# Brackish tank roll call!!



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Anyone reading this have a brackish water aquarium?
We would love to read about it! Reply here or start a new thread here in the brackish tanks section.


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't have a brackish, but I help maintain one at work. 

Size - 29 Gallon
Filtration - AquaClear 70
Water Flow - 300 from Aquaclear, I believe 95 from Duetto 50 Filter (no media)
Lighting - 20W NO Fluorescent Light Bulb + a Few Hours of Direct Sunlight
Inhabitants - 
--------Fish
Bristlenose Pleco
Fire Eel
Fugu Puffer
2 Sailfin Mollies
1 Platy
4 Gobies of some type
------Inverts
Ghost Shrimp
------Many different live plants

BTW All the fish except the mollies and platy are for sale - thats why it seems overstocked

Wish i could get a pic


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Anyone else with a brackish tank?


----------



## Nature neil (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello Yes I have 3 Brackish tanks i love them and experimenting with them, I have archers, mudskippers, crabs, crayfish, bumblebee gobies, glass fish, knife fish, topaz puffers, snowflake moray eel. It angers me so much to see fish pining away unwell in dealers tanks because they either do not know that the fish is brackish or they were told by the supplier it was "freshwater"
I find brackish one of the most interesting and enjoyable tanks to set up and keep as the inhabit are often so active and intelligent.
my set ups will be on my site soon bombina.co.uk


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Sounds nice Neil! Upload some pics to your gallery here!


----------



## Reffup (Jan 26, 2009)

I loooooove my brackish tanks. I got into brackish tanks wanting to use it as a stepping stone from fresh to marine, but then I was sucked into it all when I got my first scats. Now I'm working on converting one of my 75gal's to marine for some of my ever growing monos and scats, maybe throw a puffer in there.

Will post plenty of pics as I work on converting and adding more tanks.


----------



## Nature neil (Jan 15, 2009)

As requested I have uplaoded a few of my pics, But I tell you Aquariums and fish really are some of the hardest to photograph (well) obects on the planet!
Aquarium Gallery - Nature neil Gallery


----------



## jmalosan (Mar 13, 2009)

Does anyone with experience with eels and brackish tanks know a good distributor for live eels? I live in LA and am trying to find Conger myriaster (1st choice), or Anguilla japonicus. And I'll settle for something similar. These are the varieties used for sushi, but I would like to keep one as a pet since I've learned lots about them.

Thanks for any suggestions!

-James


----------



## heights (Mar 12, 2009)

MediaHound said:


> Anyone reading this have a brackish water aquarium?
> We would love to read about it! Reply here or start a new thread here in the brackish tanks section.


Present.

:fishGreen:


----------



## Badfish (Oct 25, 2009)

Yea. I got a thirty gallon with red belly pirhanas


----------

